# Formula to converts string does not work



## Mavericks334 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi,

I have couple of columns in text/string format however the values are numbers. These are the values when i import it from a database.

When i use Value(<Text>). The string changes to number. I need to get a total value for these columns, when i try adding them together i get the below error. 

Calculation error in column 'DXT'[]: Cannot convert value '' of type Text to type Number.

I have trie3d Format(<text>,0000). This also does not see to work.

Any suggestions. What could be done so this error could be avoided

Regards,
Renato.


----------



## Eric W (Oct 26, 2015)

If the column you want to sum is G, you can try:
=SUM(G1:G5+0)        and confirm it with Control-Shift-Enter.

If you want to use table references, try:
=SUM(Table1[DXT]+0)          and confirm it with Control-Shift-Enter.


----------



## Mavericks334 (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Eric,

It is not working. I dont this Ctrl+Shift+Enter works in powerpivot. Value(Column Name), Is giving me the same error. 

Calculation error in column 'DXT'[]: Cannot convert value '' of type Text to type Number

REgards,
Renato,


----------



## scottsen (Oct 26, 2015)

Hi Renato.  

You really need the column in Power Pivot to be a "number".  If changing the type to number is failing... it is because you have some invalid data in the column.  You might be able to filter them out before they get to the model, or you can create a calculated column... that ignores errors during the conversion.  But somehow, you really want a clean column of "numbers".


----------

